

I am Getting A Chance to Interview Sabir Bhatia  - geektips

I am Getting A Chance to Interview Sabir Bhatia the Creator of Hotmail . what Should I Ask ?
======
geekam
* You can perhaps ask him what are his views about the current state of email (HTML).

* Does he think he has better ideas than current reigning email services?

* If given a chance, when will he improve in email services like Gmail. Or will he improve them at all?

* Where does he think email stands in the future of communication?

------
geekam
You had already posted this <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5642344>

~~~
geektips
it was a browser bug (opera mini ) sorry

------
manidoraisamy
Ask him, why mail hasn't changed a bit since hotmail days?

------
justastat
Ask him how he came up with the name hotmail.

~~~
geekam
>>>The name "Hotmail" was chosen out of many possibilities ending in "-mail"
as it included the letters HTML

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotmail#Launch_of_Hotmail>

